# CA Alternatives?



## emccarthy (May 6, 2010)

I'm looking for an alternative to CA that can be applied in one session.  I've been using friction polish, which I realize will only last a few months before starting to look....poor.  I only have a couple requirements - I prefer to finish pens while still on the lathe, so being required to wait a week between coats is a no go for me.  Also preferably, I want to find a finish without strong odors.  Final thing - I want to be able to get a nice glossy look, and not work on it for hours to get to that point.

Am I living in a dream world, or is there actually a finish that fits my fantasy?


----------



## ldb2000 (May 6, 2010)

Of all the finishes I have tried Enduro is the only finish that meets most of those requirements but it still takes much longer to finish then CA .


----------



## chriselle (May 6, 2010)

I can't figure out why you need an alternative.  CA fills all your requirements.  CA IS your fantasy finish.


----------



## Jim15 (May 6, 2010)

You might give plexiglass a try. If you can't find how to do it using the search function, let me know I have the directions that Wishman here on the site gave me. Works very well.


----------



## Bree (May 6, 2010)

Spend your time learning how to do a proper CA finish and not looking for alternatives.  I don't think there is a faster, simpler way to get what CA gives other than CA.  

People here are doing CA quickly and reliably.  Study their techniques.  Practice them exactly the way they do them.  Find someone close to you and watch them do it.  These techniques work.  All you have to do is open up and learn.  

That's what I did and you can call up my pen posts and watch the progress from friction polish to where I am right now.  I am still learning but I am much farther down the road and take pride in my finishes.  I didn't even know CA existed when I started.  The idea of using superglue to finish a pen seemed absurd to me.  The guys taught me that I was wrong.

My advice to get a strong base is to follow Russ Fairfield's video step by step.  And make certain to get the order of steps correct.  Write them down first so you don't make any mistakes.  It's like a recipe for a beautiful pen finish.  Just follow it and out of the oven will come a great looking pen!
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## dankc908 (May 6, 2010)

I've been using Turner's Magic and am pleased with the results.


----------



## RichB (May 6, 2010)

I also have been using Turner's Magic on pens with a tight grain. I use CA on wood with open grain because it fills in better. For a quick shine with little time used, I like Turner's Magic.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 6, 2010)

I agree the TM is ok, while I do use it on some, I will admidt I the ca gives a much better "deep" shine.  Depends on the look you are after.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 6, 2010)

As Jim said, plexiglass is a viable "second choice" for finishing. It looks almost as good as CA, seems to be durable and is somewhat easier to master than CA.

As many others have indicated, CA IS the choice and once you master it, it is easy to get consistant results.


----------



## dl351 (May 6, 2010)

How is the Turner's Magic as far as durability?  I'm ok with CA for a nice gloss, but what about a quick, durable finish that doesn't need a high gloss?


----------



## emccarthy (May 6, 2010)

the main thing I have against the CA finish is the fumes make my eyes burn.  I prefer to avoid the burning, in spite of the fact that CA can give a great finish.  I'll look into that turners magic, and see what I can come up with.  thanks for the suggestions


----------



## JBCustomPens (May 6, 2010)

emccarthy said:


> the main thing I have against the CA finish is the fumes make my eyes burn.  I prefer to avoid the burning, in spite of the fact that CA can give a great finish.  I'll look into that turners magic, and see what I can come up with.  thanks for the suggestions




You can use a small fan to redirect fumes away from you by your lathe.
If you have a DC, it works pretty good as well, although it is not a "fume collector". 

Hope this helps!


----------



## hunter-27 (May 6, 2010)

dl351 said:


> How is the Turner's Magic as far as durability? I'm ok with CA for a nice gloss, but what about a quick, durable finish that doesn't need a high gloss?


 
It lasts fairly well from what I've experienced of it.  It does not hide the look of "natural" wood but does protect it.  It does not put a protective coating of pastic on like CA.


----------



## MoJo (May 8, 2010)

*CA Allergy*

I don't mind the fumes but I've developed an allergy to CA.  I've used it for years with no problem but, after being away for 1-2 years, it now gives me severe hayfever-like symptons.  They actually start the following day after using CA.  After I finished my last pen it took 4 days to get over it. I have been sufficiently sensitized to CA that last week I used a few drops to fill a small bubble hole in a PR blank and was affected for all of the next day. It looks like my "alternate" to CA might be to switch from wood to acrylic & PR blanks.  I started this hobby because I love the beautiful varieties of wood you can use for minimal cost.  Fortunately, there are some beautiful options.  

Thanks to all for the suggestions.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 8, 2010)

*ca finish*

mr williams has a video on you tube that taught a lot of us on this forum it is quick and works very well  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orcgOf4siqc


----------



## RichB (May 8, 2010)

If you go to Finishing, look at the thread " Has anyone used these products", you will find a long talk on Turners Magic. This is why I have changed for most of my pens. I still use CA but not as much. Hope this helps in making your decision. Rich B


----------



## RussFairfield (May 10, 2010)

On a scale of 1 to 10, the shellac friction polish is about a 2, CA glue and Enduro are a 7 and 8, and plexiglass is a 10.

I have been using the Enduro as a dipping finish and it works very well. It will dry overnight in a 70F room to where the surface can be sanded with 320 and 400 grit sandpaper to smooth out any dust bumps and bubbles before giving it a 2nd coat from the other end. 

There are directions for dipping with lacquer in the IAP library at
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/lacquer_dipping.pdf

Use the same technique for the Enduro. Buy it at Woodcraft. It has a General Finishes label.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 10, 2010)

emccarthy said:


> the main thing I have against the CA finish is the fumes make my eyes burn. I prefer to avoid the burning, in spite of the fact that CA can give a great finish. I'll look into that turners magic, and see what I can come up with. thanks for the suggestions


 
I put a shop vac right behind the lathe when I do CA finishing. The shop vac works so well at eliminating fumes that I have to feel the heat build up to know that a coat has cured.


----------



## EBorraga (May 10, 2010)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> mr williams has a video on you tube that taught a lot of us on this forum it is quick and works very well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orcgOf4siqc


 

I had never seen this before, but another member on here "Chasper" showed me this method a few months ago. This is how I finish all wood pens. Literally takes less than 5 minutes and works great.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 11, 2010)

I don't know about CA being the "Perfect" finish - not because of looks or durability (which is has both of), but rather because of it's toxicity (allergic and sensitizing effects)...


----------

